# Jünger des Khaine



## Geige (3. März 2008)

So leute
ich wollte hier mal fragen was der Jünger den so kann 
und ob ihr vorhabt einen zu spielen
Und eins würd mich noch intressieren ob man ihn mit ieiner wow klasse
vergleichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry aber so kann ich mir nen besseren überblick verschafen^^)

mfg


----------



## guldano (3. März 2008)

hmm, ich werde mir vielleicht einen machen.
naja, er ist der heiler der dunkelelfen.
aber um seine kräfte auszubauen muss er in den nahkampf gehen.


----------



## Mordenai (4. März 2008)

Der Jünger des Khaine muss, wie mein vorposter bereits erwähnt hat, direkt in den Nahkampf, "denn er braucht das Blut des Feindes, um seine dunklen Riten auszuführen." 

In meinen Ohren klingt dass ähnlich wie die Spielweise des Sigmarpriesters, der ebenfalls im Nahkampf aktiv sein muss. Wahrscheinlich wird der Disciple auch gewisse Punkte aufbauen müssen um seine Effektivität zu steigern. Ebenfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er sowohl Hitpoints als auch Buffs vom Gegner "stehlen" können wird ("Was sie von ihren Feinden ernten, geben sie an ihre Verbündeten weiter. Was einst die Stärke des Feindes war, wird dann ihnen gehören").


----------



## LionTamer (4. März 2008)

Also ich wollte auf jeden Fall gerne einen Junger des Khaine spielen.

Eigentlich bin ich kein Freund von Heilerklassen, weil sie, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen vllt etwas sehr verallgemeinert ist:

1.) recht wenig Schaden machen, und daher solo oft Gegner nur sehr langsam down kriegen bzw. auf Hilfe angewiesen sind

2.) weil man in Gruppen meistens dazu verdammt ist in der letzten Reihe zu stehen und darauf zu achten daß der Tank nicht stirbt.

Das war mir immer etwas zu langweilig.

Der Jünger des Khaine klingt daher etwas erfrischend anders.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß er sich einfach "blindlinks" in den Kampf stürzen kann - als Träger leichter Rüstung wäre er dann wohl schnell down.
Und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, daß er ein massiver Schadensverursacher ist, aber allein das Prinzip "Mach Schaden um Heilen zu können" lässt mich frohlocken, daß man eben nicht doof in letzter Reihe zu stehen hat, sondern wirklich vorne mitkämpfen darf bzw. gar muß.

Sonst hieß es immer "was macht der Heiler hier vorne??". Der Jünger des Khaine hat daher wenigstens seine Berechtigung dort zu sein ^^


----------



## Mordenai (5. März 2008)

> als Träger leichter Rüstung wäre er dann wohl schnell down.



Frag mich bitte nicht wo ich das gelesen habe, aber es wurde bereits gesagt, dass der Jünger starke Defensivfähigkeiten besitzen soll, die aber im Gegensatz zu den Tanks auf Magie beruhen soll.

Ich bin sicher, dass die "Melee-Healer" ihren Zweck an forderster Front erfüllen werden.


----------



## Geige (5. März 2008)

danke schonmal für die antworten
aber glaubt ihr das er auch distanz-spells haben wird
ähnlich dem shadow-priest in wow?
weil mit dem rockt man so richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohrax (12. März 2008)

man kann die Chars nicht wirklich mit WoW vergleichen.

Ich würd sagen wenn dann wäre der Jünger eher ein Vergelterpala Nahkampf gut Ferkampf naja weißt schon^^.
Falls du einen Schattenpriester willst nimm eher den Schamanen.

und sry für den vergleich^^


----------



## Geige (8. April 2008)

naja aber schamane naja ich weiß ned
glaub ich spiel eher nen tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber denn dann auf ordunungs-seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (9. April 2008)

Die Spielweise des Jünger des Khaine wird denke ich recht komplex werden.
Immerhin muss man auf der einen Seite den Schaden machen und gleichzeitig eben heilen. Eine Doppelbelastung im Kampf.
Also wird Heiler wirklich nicht einfach sein.
Wer einen Jünger des Khaine, oder das am besten entsprechende, mal "erleben" will, dem empfehle ich "Der dunkle Elf" und achtet dort auf den Bruder von Malus Darkblade, Urial... der kommt dem ganzen doch recht nahe.


----------



## Eldalar (25. Mai 2008)

Die Klasse klingt wirklich mal interessant und wäre neben Hexenkriegerin (ich spiele nur männliche Chars) und Sigmarpriester(Ich hasse Fanatiker, aber wenn die Zerstörung überfüllt und "kiddyhaft" wird vielleicht), dass was ich probieren würde.

Ein Nahkämpfer, der gleichzeitig zuhaut und heilt würde mir schon gefallen und am ehesten würde ich es mit einer Mischung aus Hexenmeister, Schurke und Priester vergleichen ... wobei das nicht ganz hin kommt, schon alleine weil er den Schaden nicht direkt in Leben umwandelt.

Und an alle, die generell zwischen Vergleiche zwischen Wow und War sind:
WoW ist noch der Marktführer und daher das Maß aller Dinge, vielleicht nicht in allem das beste, aber muss ja was richtig gemacht haben. Außerdem hilft es einfach, sich das Spielgefühl besser vorstellen zu können ... ich zumindest habe Schwierigkeiten mich einfach ob eines Textes in eine Klasse hinein zu versetzen, wenn ich aber so einen Vergleich bekomme ist es schon etwas einfacher.

Zu Fernkampf:
Wahrscheinlich bekommt er einen schwachen und einen stärkeren, den starken kann er nur mit Blutvorrat machen und den schwachen ohne .... aber den meisten Schaden wird er sowieso im Nahkampf machen. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass er so ausgewogen wird, wie sie ihn beschreiben, nur hin und dann heilen, heilen, heilen wird schnell langweilig ... sich dagegen einen Überblick über alles zu behalten um nach zu buffen, zu heilen und gleichzeitig noch den Schaden hoch zu halten um den Blutnachschub aufrecht zu halten, stelle ich mir interessanter vor.
Aber bis jetzt ist alles Spekulation, aber bis jetzt sieht es gut aus und eine geile Idee, das weit verbreitete Heilerproblem zu lösen, indem man einfach Schaden=Heilung macht, hoffen wir nur, dass der Schadensbaum eines Jünger zum leveln nicht zu schwach aus fällt.


----------



## casariel (25. Mai 2008)

> Hello, I'm SLoGH, admin of war-esp.net. We made a little rvr video at the Paris Event, I bring you the links in case you want to watch it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Quelle: warhammeralliance.com

Das n RvR-Video in dem man sieht wie der DoK gespielt wird. Der Spieler benutzt jedoch, nach eigener Aussage, längst nicht alle Fähigkeiten und hat sich auch nicht in Meisterschaften spezialisiert. Benutzt werden scheinbar lediglich Standardfähigkeiten. 

Wenn sich jemand für den DoK interessiert, ist auf jedenfall sehenswert.


----------



## LionTamer (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn man diese Schadensheiler mit WoW vergleichen will, kann könnte man das vllt höchstens mit der Spielweise des Schattenpriester machen, der ja auch über Schaden Heilen konnte/kann.

Das ist ja im Grunde, wenn auch praktisch etwas anders umgesetzt, daß System mit dem 2/3 der Heiler-Klassen arbeiten.

Ich denke aber, daß der Jünger und die anderen Schadensheiler durchaus eine recht anspruchsvoll zu spielende Klasse ist, die nicht für jederman in Frage kommt.
Denn man muß ja schon seinen Schaden mit der Heilung koordinieren und ich glaube das könnte unter Umständen zu einigen frustrierten Mitspielern führen, die wieder mal völlig genervt sind, weil der Heiler mal wieder sich zu sehr auf seinen Schaden konzentriert hat, als daß er heilte.


----------



## Aschrael (13. Juni 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Die Spielweise des Jünger des Khaine wird denke ich recht komplex werden.
> Immerhin muss man auf der einen Seite den Schaden machen und gleichzeitig eben heilen. Eine Doppelbelastung im Kampf.
> Also wird Heiler wirklich nicht einfach sein.
> Wer einen Jünger des Khaine, oder das am besten entsprechende, mal "erleben" will, dem empfehle ich "Der dunkle Elf" und achtet dort auf den Bruder von Malus Darkblade, Urial... der kommt dem ganzen doch recht nahe.


Urial kommt dem nicht nur sehr nahe er ist ein Jünger in Perfektion.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Ich hab die Klasse aktiv gespielt und war im aktuellen Focustest fast immer höchster Destr, von daher kann man nicht von langsam leveln oder keinem Schaden sprechen.



Ladys and Gentalmen the one and only Lori, wie immer mit einem herrlichen NDA bruch.


----------



## Panador (29. Juni 2008)

Hab noch nicht fix vor nen Jünger zu spielen, er ist aber, entgegen meiner normalen Tendenz  - DD - einer meiner Kandidaten für den Main Char, neben Magus und Zauberin und evtl Zelot. Evtl werd ich auch nen DD (Zauberin/Magus) als Primary Main und nen "Heiler" (reine "and I heal... and I heal... and I heal..." Heiler solls ja in WAR nich geben), vermutlich Jünger, als Secondary Main.


----------



## LionTamer (30. Juni 2008)

nonentity schrieb:


> (reine "and I heal... and I heal... and I heal..." Heiler solls ja in WAR nich geben)



Jein.
Ich finde, daß ist immer recht schwammig.
Man wird sehen müssen, wie sich das im Spiel entwickelt.

Es ist schon so, daß 2/3 Heilertypen in gewisserweise auf Schaden angewiesen sind, um eine optimale Heilleistung zu erreichen.

Zelot/Runenpriester scheinen schon "klassische" Heiler zu sein, die direkt ihr volles Pensum abrufen können.

Deswegen wird offen bleiben, ob nicht zumindest diese beiden Typen dazu "verdonnert" sein werden, die ansprochene Heilerrolle zu übernehmen.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

nonentity schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht fix vor nen Jünger zu spielen, er ist aber, entgegen meiner normalen Tendenz  - DD - einer meiner Kandidaten für den Main Char, neben Magus und Zauberin und evtl Zelot. Evtl werd ich auch nen DD (Zauberin/Magus) als Primary Main und nen "Heiler" (reine "and I heal... and I heal... and I heal..." Heiler solls ja in WAR nich geben), vermutlich Jünger, als Secondary Main.


Ähmlich bei mir ... da ich keinen Betakey habe, kann ich mir leider kein genaues Bild von den Charakteren machen - so das ich zwischen dem Magus, dem Zeloten, dem Auserwählten und dem Jünger schwanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mit Freunden anfangen werde, werde ich mich wohl nach dennen richten - sprich wenn niemand eine Heiler spielt --> Zelot oder Jünger.
Wenn sie massgi an Tanks/Heilern spielen --> Magus etc =)


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Juli 2008)

Der Jünger des Khaine sieht schon interessant aus, besonders durch seine beiden Klingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und  die Tatsache, das er wie der Sigmarpriester erst Schaden im Nahkampf austeilen muss um zu heilen.


----------



## JimJam (19. August 2008)

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall spielen.
Ich denke das wird eine sehr interessante Klasse, wenn man sich das auf war-europe mal durchließt. Klick mich
MfG JimJam


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Amen Bruder.

Die klasse ist wirklich interessant, vorallem das system an sich, nicht einfach ein healer wo du dauernd auf den healbutton haust wie ein irrer. mit dem blut der toten heilen, hat doch was ;>


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2008)

Nach allem was ich bisher mitbekommen hab sind die Jünger die armen Schweine, wir sind also Hybriden, und nein nicht die WoW Hybriden die alles so gut können wie die richtigen klassen, sondern Hybriden, wir können alles aber nichts richtig :/, auf stufe 40 ist der Heal der schlechteste der Healerklassen, unser Damage ist auch nicht berauschend, und Tanken können wir nur ansatzweise, das wird die momentan stärkste Rüstungsklasse der Dunkelelfen sind hilft uns zu überleben wenn wir es intelligent anstellen.


----------



## JimJam (21. August 2008)

Hm...klingt ja nicht so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand ein Videolink geben kann, falls sowas schon draußen ist, oder ob jemand mal ein bisschen was mit Fraps oder so für mich aufnehmen könnte, der die Beta spielt. 
Wäre echt super nett, da ich bis jetzt im Gameplay Bereich nix gefunden habe.
MfG JimJam


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. August 2008)

Hier ist auch noch ein Spielbericht zum Jünger, der recht gut geschrieben ist. 

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=223747


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch ein Spielbericht zum Jünger, der recht gut geschrieben ist.
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=223747



Ob der Jünger tatsächlich die beschriebene Opferklasse sein wird, wird sich zeigen. Ich werde ihn jedenfalls nicht als Heiler spielen, sondern mit nem full torture skill als melee combat. Auch wenn das entgegen der "Richtlinien" oder entgegen des "Archetyps" ist... mir total egal...


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Ist ja auch net verboten. Wie ich vorhin schon sagte, es ging eher dadrum die DD süchtigen zu beruhigen. JdK und WP sind nunmal eher Hybride.

Soll übrigends ne gute Kombi sein, wenn man mit nem Tank zusammen spielt (egal ob zu 2. oder in ner größeren gruppe.)

Ist halt net allzu gesund als Heiler alleine mitten unter die Feinde.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ob der Jünger tatsächlich die beschriebene Opferklasse sein wird, wird sich zeigen. Ich werde ihn jedenfalls nicht als Heiler spielen, sondern mit nem full torture skill als melee combat. Auch wenn das entgegen der "Richtlinien" oder entgegen des "Archetyps" ist... mir total egal...



Nachdem der Jünger eine "schwächung" kassiert hat, hab ich ihn nochmal kurz gespielt.

War zwar nur bis Level 9.....

Mit einem Blackork und einem Squiggtreiba zu dritt die RvR Flaggen erobert, dazu muss man sagen jede Flagge ist von 4 Champions und 1 Hero verteidigt. (die spawnen recht schnell)
Der Schaden des Jüngers ist DEUTLICH unter dem des Treiba, geringfügig über dem des Blackorks....falls du aber aggro ziehst bei einem Champion, war es das für dich.
(Tanks bekomen nicht gleich am Anfang einen taunt)  Der Jünger ist viel zu zerbrechlich um wirklich viel auszuhalten.....im Gegensatz zum Siggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kommt mit der Heilleistung "gerade so" hin alle am Leben zu halten.....das was die ganze Sache knifflig macht ist eben das man zuschlagen muss um Heilen zu können, geichzeitig muss man Heilung spammen um den Blackork am Leben zu halten.

Natürlich "geht" das.....wenn man aber von Aggro noch nie in seinem Leben gehört hat (MMO Neueinsteiger ist) dann fliegt man da voll auf die Nase.
Man muss da viel mehr "aufpassen" als bei einem Schamanen. Da steht man hinten, und heilt wenn es nötig ist....man zieht auch nicht so viel Aggro.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nachdem der Jünger eine "schwächung" kassiert hat, hab ich ihn nochmal kurz gespielt.
> 
> War zwar nur bis Level 9.....
> 
> ...



Mist, das klingt nicht gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dabei steht in der Charakterbeschreibung noch: 
"Die Spezialität des Jüngers des Khaine:
Der Jünger des Khaine ist einer wahrer Meister des Mordens."

hahaha....

Klingt vor allem nach verdammt viel Stress, wenn man andere aus der Party auch noch am Leben halten will...


----------



## Sempai02 (30. August 2008)

Bitte eines nicht vergessen: Die Klassen werden noch sehr viel überarbeitet. Als Beispiel führe ich hier mal den Hexenmeister von WoW auf, der zu Release ein armes Schwein war und heute mit die stärkste Klasse ist.


----------



## Bansai2006 (2. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch ein Spielbericht zum Jünger, der recht gut geschrieben ist.
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=223747




  Jopp recht haste ! der ist sogar richtig gut geschrieben

  Bestätigt  mein Vorhaben den D o K zu spielen


  Edit :  hier sind ein paar Youtube Videos zum D o K  ( für die Mucke bin ich Gott sei dank nich verantwortlich :-)  )

            Viel Spass beim schauen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IfRrJ3QpX8M

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IfRrJ3QpX8M

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FmZm2lnOxeY


----------



## Fenrik (6. September 2008)

Ich werd auchn Jünger des Khaine spielen. Hab damals schon in WoW Pala gespielt und seitdem merk ich, dass ich gern und gut heil. Ich hab mich für den DoK entschieden da er von allen Klassen bei Zerstörung am Pala ähnlichsten ist. Einen Zelot wollt ich nicht wirklich, mit REINEN Heilerklassen hat ich in solchen MMORPGS (WoW, HdRO) noch keine gute Erfahrungen.
Bin mal gespannt wie das wird gleichzeitig schaden (wenn auch wenig aber das bin ich ja durch meinen pala gewöhnt^^) auszuteilen und Heilen zu können. Hab auch gehört man soll gleichzeitig einen Feind und einen Verbündeten auswählen können, das wird das Heilen sicher Erleichtern.
Spätestens in der Open Beta werd ichs ja sehen. Noch eine Gute Nacht an alle zukünftige Mitjünger (falls hier noch wer wach ist)
Für den Herrn des Mordens!
Für Malekith!
Und Nieder mit Ulthuan!


----------



## Caimbeul (6. September 2008)

"...unser Damage ist auch nicht berauschend..."
wenn ich sowas schon lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der DoK ist DER DD unter den heilern... so siehts aus.
er ist der schlechteste heiler, und als raid oder gruppenheiler kaum geeignet, dafür macht er deutlich mehr schaden als die anderen heiler.
im 1v1 ist er angeblich ziemlich übel, und als supporter im pve und rvr auch brauchbar... 

nen DD der sich heilen kann gibts nicht.. ganz einfach... wer nen DD will soll nen treiba, ne sorc, ne witch oder nen marauder spielen, 
wer ger hinten stehen und heilen will greift lieber zum zelot oder shammi...
und wer gern lange durchhält, dabei bißchen supporten, und sich selbst heilen können will, der nimmt eben den DoK


----------



## Recc (9. September 2008)

Caimbeul schrieb:


> der DoK ist DER DD unter den heilern... so siehts aus.
> er ist der schlechteste heiler, und als raid oder gruppenheiler kaum geeignet, dafür macht er deutlich mehr schaden als die anderen heiler.
> im 1v1 ist er angeblich ziemlich übel, und als supporter im pve und rvr auch brauchbar...



mir kam das bisher so vor als ob der sigmarpriest n bissel mehr dmg macht ... hatte zwar beide nur auf 8 aber naja ... wir werden sehen


----------



## Vailoth (10. September 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf die Zeit bis lvl 11. Was pve angeht hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme aber ich denke, die hat man auch bei anderen Klassen nicht. Im startgebiet der Dunkelelfen ist man im Grunde gerade bei Publicquests DER Tank und Heiler was ziemlich witzig ist und auch gut funktioniert.

im pvp ist der dok meiner ansicht nach extrem gear-abhängig. das liegt daran, dass bei einem gut dok im gegensatz zu anderen heilern, es keinen spass macht, sich darauf zu beschränken hinten zu stehen und heals zu spammen. zwar ist das theoretisch möglich, aber es stehen einem nur hot´s zur verfügung, weshalb es unmöglich ist ein target hochzuheilen was von mehr als einer person gefokussed wird. wenn man dann mit schlechtem gear in den nahkampf geht, macht man A wenig schaden und B fällt man viel zu schnell um. allerdings kann man sich ja relativ zügig das zeug für ruf holen. ab rang 8 gibt es ein 14.0 dps schwert und gute rüstung damit fängt es dann an extrem spass zu machen, wenn dann  später noch die gruppenhots und heals kommen ist der char in meinen augen perfekt.

gegnerische heiler wegklatschen und die eigene gruppe unterstützen, wenn man die gesamtsituation gut beurteilen kann, bleibt man auch lange am leben. Perfekt ist es natürlich noch einen anderen heiler in der gruppe zu haben, mit dem man sich die arbeit teilen kann.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt einiges in der Beta getestet und finde den Jünger des Khaine mit am besten und werde diesen auch ab 14.09.08 spielen. Der Grund ist das es eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Klasse ist und eine relativ neue kombo von Fähigkeiten. Vergleiche mit WoW sind schon angebracht bei so einem Spiel, warum? Ganz einfach WoW ist der Genre-Primus und mit dem wird man logischer Weise verglichen, das sollten langsam mal einige Leute hier verstehen. Ich würde sagen der Jünger des Khaine ist eine Mischung aus Combat-Rogue und Shadowpriest oder vergleichbar mit dem Druiden in WoW der sehr wohl Meele, Caster und Healfähigkeiten hat. Vergleiche mit Schamie oder Vergelterpala finde ich hier unangebracht beide haben weder DOTs noch wirklich vergleichbare HOTS auch die Schlagcombos sowie die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit sind bei den Beiden WoW Klassen nicht vergleichbar. Auf jeden Fall macht er Spaß auch wenn man wohl einiges an Skill benötigen wird um mit diesem Char wirklich weit zu kommen und Erfolge zu feiern. DMG lässt sich gut fahren und die Heilfähigkeit ist auch okay, jedoch würde ich vom Aggroziehen bei Bossen oder Events abraten weil dafür hält er nicht genug aus *g* aber schließlich ist er auch kein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit ist ähnlich wie beim WL oder Shaadow in WoW, es wird sicher viele Jünger des Khaine geben jedoch halt wenig Gute die den Char verstehen und ihn wirklich spielen können. Für MMO Anfänger nicht geeignet als erster Char aber für Leute die bereits Erfahrung in Rollenspielen haben eine wirkliche Herausforderung. Ich hoffe er bleibt erstmal so wie er ist und wird nicht generft. Wer sich für ihn entscheidet, wird wenn er sich da reinlebt viel Spaß haben. Leute denen er schwer fällt könnte allerdings der Spaß an ihm und am Spiel schnell vergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt einiges in der Beta getestet und finde den Jünger des Khaine mit am besten und werde diesen auch ab 14.09.08 spielen. Der Grund ist das es eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Klasse ist und eine relativ neue kombo von Fähigkeiten. Vergleiche mit WoW sind schon angebracht bei so einem Spiel, warum? Ganz einfach WoW ist der Genre-Primus und mit dem wird man logischer Weise verglichen, das sollten langsam mal einige Leute hier verstehen. Ich würde sagen der Jünger des Khaine ist eine Mischung aus Combat-Rogue und Shadowpriest oder vergleichbar mit dem Druiden in WoW der sehr wohl Meele, Caster und Healfähigkeiten hat. Vergleiche mit Schamie oder Vergelterpala finde ich hier unangebracht beide haben weder DOTs noch wirklich vergleichbare HOTS auch die Schlagcombos sowie die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit sind bei den Beiden WoW Klassen nicht vergleichbar. Auf jeden Fall macht er Spaß auch wenn man wohl einiges an Skill benötigen wird um mit diesem Char wirklich weit zu kommen und Erfolge zu feiern. DMG lässt sich gut fahren und die Heilfähigkeit ist auch okay, jedoch würde ich vom Aggroziehen bei Bossen oder Events abraten weil dafür hält er nicht genug aus *g* aber schließlich ist er auch kein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit ist ähnlich wie beim WL oder Shadow in WoW, es wird sicher viele Jünger des Khaine geben jedoch halt wenig Gute die den Char verstehen und ihn wirklich spielen können. Für MMO Anfänger nicht geeignet als erster Char aber für Leute die bereits Erfahrung in Rollenspielen haben eine wirkliche Herausforderung. Ich hoffe er bleibt erstmal so wie er ist und wird nicht generft. Wer sich für ihn entscheidet, wird wenn er sich da reinlebt viel Spaß haben. Leute denen er schwer fällt könnte allerdings der Spaß an ihm und am Spiel schnell vergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fobu (12. September 2008)

Hab auch einen Jünger mal bis auf 10 gespielt und muss sagen, der macht bis jetzt extrem viel Spass! Aber er ist extrem komplex zu spielen. Wenn man drauf steht ständig mit der Situation überfordert zu sein, da ständig so viele Knöpfe gedrückt, Ziele (freundlich und feindlich) ausgewählt werden und alle Gesundheits- und Seelenessenzanzeigen im Auge behalten werden müssen und man sich dabei auch noch bewegen soll, der wird diese Klasse lieben. Hinweis: nichts für Herzinfarkt gefärdete, wegen dem ganzen Adrenalin und dem hohen Puls...

Als Heilklasse ist der Jünger aber nur bedingt geeignet. Rumstehen und heilen, können andere besser. Geht aber auch, wenn mal Not am Mann ist.

Ich würde gern mal ne ne reine Jünger Gruppe im RvR sehen, die alle schön dicht zusammenbleiben und sich beim Heilen erstmal nur auf sich selbst konzentrieren aber an vorderster Front in die Menge präschen und dann noch ab und zu Gruppenheals raushauen... Ich denke mal in einer offenen Feldschlacht wäre so ne Gruppe nur sehr schwer zu stoppen bzw. würde die Gegner schön auseinander treiben.


----------



## Lyyra (16. September 2008)

Ich habe viele Klassen getestet und bin am Disciple hängen geblieben.

Die Heilleistung des Disciple ist , wenn man ihn spielen kann, mit den anderen Heilern gleich zu setzen, vorausgesetzt man befindet sich im Kampf.

Der Disciple baut mit vielen seiner Attacken sogenannte Seelenessenzen auf, die er, wie "Mana" verwenden kann um seine Heilzauber zu wirken. Der große Vorteil des Disciple gegenüber anderen Heilern ist, dass er für seine Heilzauber keine Aktionspunkte braucht sondern einzig und alleine auf Seelenessenzen angewiesen ist. Dadurch kann er einen konstanten Heiloutput liefern.

Die Seelenessenzen baut man entweder auf indem man seine Actionpunkte durch einen gechannelten Spruch umwandelt oder indem man Schaden auf die Gegner austeilt. Man muss aber immer abwägen welche der beiden Arten gerade sinnvoll ist. Definitiv unsinnig ist mit einem Disciple nach vorne zu rennen ohne Sinn und Verstand. Dies endet meistens in einem schnellen Tot, da man gegen den Focus von 3-4 DDs alleine gar nichts machen kann.
Wenn man aber als Teil einer Gruppe, mit einem Tank der einen Schützt und aktiven Hots vorrennt, dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

Der schwierigste Weg wen man zurücklegen muss ist die Distanz bis zu seinem gewünschten Opfer, danach erhöht sich der Heilungsstrom deutlich. Daraus kann man schließen dass Fernkämpfer meistens eins chlechtes Ziel sind, Nahkämpfer ein sehr gutes. Mittels des Zaubers Rend Soul kann der Disciple 250% seines Schadens in Heilung auf sein Defensiv Ziel umwandeln, das macht ihn extrem schwer zu töten wenn er mal am Gegner dran steht da er dann konstant Schaden macht und dieser umgewandelt wird.

Die Defensivfertigkeiten des Disciple sind nicht so ausgeprägt wie man am Anfang vielleicht gedacht hat. Er bekommt zwar eine Taktik die ihm ein Schild bei kritischen Heilungen gewährt, das wars aber auch schon. Den Rest muss der Disciple mit Selfheal / Detaunt ausgleichen oder aber mit gutem Gruppenspiel (z.B. ein Tank der Guard setzt).

Der Clou am Disciple ist dass er sowohl Schaden machen kann als auch heilen. Und nur wenn man beides wirklich effizient tut, wird man aus einer grauen Masse von "Ich will DD Disciple sein" herausragen. Der Disciple ist kein DD, er wird niemals DD sein, selbst wenn man ihn noch so sehr versucht hoch zu züchten, er wird immer deutlich weniger Schaden machen als ein Full DD. Nur wenn man das Potential von Dmg/Heal nutzt wird man den Disciple voll ausnutzen können.

Das Problem daran ist nur dass der Disciple genau wie der Warrior Priest definitiv die schwerste Klasse im Spiel ist. In den unübersichtlichen Nahkampfsituationen die richtigen Targets zu wählen gestaltet sich nicht immer einfach. Man muss nicht nur sein Dmg Ziel wählen, sondern auch noch sien Defensiv Ziel ständig wechseln um so die Heilung an der richtigen Stelle zu platzieren. Man muss praktisch 4 Hände haben um alles gleichzeitig zu machen. Aber gerade das macht den Disciple zu einer Herausvorderung. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Disciple und werde ihn definitiv weiter spielen. Er rockt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (16. September 2008)

Der Jünger macht bock, was mich nur nervt, is das anvisieren. wenn ich zum beispiel auf den mob kloppe, und gleichzeitig den tank heile is das ja ne klasse sache mit dem doppel ziel. nur wenn ich diese lvl 3(oder 4, mir fällt der name grad nicht ein^^) fähigkeit einsetzen möchte, die die stärke des gegners senkt und die des defensiven ziels erhöht, nervts halt, das dann der stärkebuff nicht auf mich geht, sondern auf den tank. is natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber ich brauch diesen buff ja auch und dann ist es doch sehr umständlich erst die anvisierungen wegzuklicken und dann den mob wieder ins ziel zu nehmen. das selbe gilt für nen heal. wenn ich mich selber ma heilen muss und den tank als second target habe.
vielleicht bin ich aber ja auch zu blöd und es gibt ne ganz einfache möglichkeit dieses problem auszuschalten. wär also klasse wenn ihr mir diese nicht vorenthalten würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war aber auch das einzige was ich am jünger bisher auszusetzen hatte. is ne tolle klasse

Edit: eine lösung wäre ja, wenn ich wüsste wie man ohne maus das defensiv ziel wechselt...


----------



## Jalandir (17. September 2008)

Lyyra schrieb:


> Die Defensivfertigkeiten des Disciple sind nicht so ausgeprägt wie man am Anfang vielleicht gedacht hat. Er bekommt zwar eine Taktik die ihm ein Schild bei kritischen Heilungen gewährt, das wars aber auch schon. Den Rest muss der Disciple mit Selfheal / Detaunt ausgleichen oder aber mit gutem Gruppenspiel (z.B. ein Tank der Guard setzt).


Ja ein Tank der Guard setzt ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unser Setup bald: Blackorc,Chosen,Discpline und Marauder mit 2 Mal Guard. Deshalb bald, weil unser Chosen die Fähigkeit leider noch nicht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolute Zustimmung zu deinem Post. Discipline ist auch definitiv meine Klasse.



Clarion schrieb:


> Edit: eine lösung wäre ja, wenn ich wüsste wie man ohne maus das defensiv ziel wechselt...


Schnell auf dich wechseln geht mit F1. Um einiges praktischer als ne freie Stelle auf dem Schlachtfeld finden zum klicken. Zweiter Voteil: Man verliert dadurch sein Gegner Target nicht.

@alle Jünger die auch andere heilen:
Wie sieht bei euch so die Heilungs/Schaden Bilanz im T2 aus? Ist 18k Heal und 18k Dmg ok für nen hochgestuften Level 12er? Ok manchmal warens mehr Heal weniger Damage und beim Flaggen deffen im Dunkelelfen Szenario auch schonmal mehr Dmg als Heal, aber das ist so der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Lyyra (17. September 2008)

Jalandir schrieb:


> @alle Jünger die auch andere heilen:
> Wie sieht bei euch so die Heilungs/Schaden Bilanz im T2 aus? Ist 18k Heal und 18k Dmg ok für nen hochgestuften Level 12er? Ok manchmal warens mehr Heal weniger Damage und beim Flaggen deffen im Dunkelelfen Szenario auch schonmal mehr Dmg als Heal, aber das ist so der Durchschnitt.



Ich glaub im Endeffekt kommts aufs Szenario und die Gruppe an wie hoch du bist. 18k dmg und Heal sagt nicht viel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich von meiner Seite kann nur sagen dass ich meistens Platz 1 im Heal bin und unter den Top 3 im Dmg. Bin Level 13.

Was im T2 Bereich aber problematischer wird sind die vielen Roots. Gerade Shadowwarrior sind nahezu unmöglich wenn sie sich auf dich eingeschossen haben. Ich glaub das einzige was man da machen kann ist zurück in die eigenen Linien rennen und hoffen dass er dich vergisst oder aber deinen Ranged Kumpels zu sagen dass sie ihn doch rauspicken mögen ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (17. September 2008)

Das der Jünger wohl eine der Besten Klassen ist kann ja langsam keiner bestreiten, das einzige Problem ist bisher das die Feinde das auch wissen, ich bin ein guter Heiler und mache auch meinen Schaden, und Heile durch diesen Schaden, nur habe ich im moment das Problem, das wenn ich auf einem Schlachtfeld auftauche ich das gefühl habe als ob sich wie im Film sämtliche Köpfe zu mir umdrehen, als hätte ich ein Riesen Schild auf dem Kopf: "Hier Jünger, bitte Schlagen", und ich hatte bisher das Pech nicht genug schaden zu machen als das ich 2 Eisenbrecher, 1 Schwertmeister, 1 Siggi, 1 Hexenjäger und 2 Erzmagier gegenheilen könnte.

Gehts euch auch so? Im open RvR ist die Situation nicht ganz so schlimm da gehen selbst Schattenkrieger down, das Wegschlagen ist meistens für ihn nur eine verzögerung, solange er nicht steht kann er nicht schießen und somit harmlos.


----------



## Noronion (17. September 2008)

Also ich muss ebenfalls sagen das ich finde das der jünger eine sehr tolle klasse is , solo kan man alles machen bis auf die bosse der öq´s , es ist zb kein problem immer wen mans richtig anstellt auf platz 1 der öq´s zu landen. Im rvr ist es wie schon gesagt irgendwie das die jünger nen schild aufm kopf * hau mich * haben , allerdings zerlegt man 2 gleichstufige gegner recht locker.  

Finde ebenfalls das es nicht stimmt das der jünger wegen seiner schwachen rüstung ein opfer is , man hat hot´s einzelne heilungen und wen die moral stimmt auch große heilungen , klar man muss im kampf sein aber ein echter jünger ergötzt sich am gemetzel und dem niederknüpeln des feindes :-)

in bezug auf die wow klassen finde ich das der jünger sich nit mit einer einzelnen wow klasse vergleichen lässt ,  denke man kann sagen er ist eher ein heilender off schurken tank also ich find die klasse einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyyra (17. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das der Jünger wohl eine der Besten Klassen ist kann ja langsam keiner bestreiten, das einzige Problem ist bisher das die Feinde das auch wissen, ich bin ein guter Heiler und mache auch meinen Schaden, und Heile durch diesen Schaden, nur habe ich im moment das Problem, das wenn ich auf einem Schlachtfeld auftauche ich das gefühl habe als ob sich wie im Film sämtliche Köpfe zu mir umdrehen, als hätte ich ein Riesen Schild auf dem Kopf: "Hier Jünger, bitte Schlagen", und ich hatte bisher das Pech nicht genug schaden zu machen als das ich 2 Eisenbrecher, 1 Schwertmeister, 1 Siggi, 1 Hexenjäger und 2 Erzmagier gegenheilen könnte.
> 
> Gehts euch auch so? Im open RvR ist die Situation nicht ganz so schlimm da gehen selbst Schattenkrieger down, das Wegschlagen ist meistens für ihn nur eine verzögerung, solange er nicht steht kann er nicht schießen und somit harmlos.



Das Problem hast du aber nur wenn du sinnfreier Weise alleine nach vorne rennst. Wenn du in einer funktionierenden Gruppe spielst, dann kannst du gefocused werden, interessiert dich aber nicht. Wenn du einen Tank mit Guard auf dir und nen Zeloten hast, dann interessiert dich nicht ob dich die 6 Mann focusen weil du einfach gegenheilst was da rein kommt. 

Wir waren gestern im Phönixtor unterwegs und haben mit 3 DoKs eine 7er Gruppe Orderspieler auseinander genommen. Einfach immer den gesamten Heal auf das Focus konzentriert und einen nach dem anderen auseinander gerissen.

Fakt ist: Alleine ist der DoK ein Opfer, in kleinen Gruppen auch, aber in organisierten Gruppen bist du der Held auf dem Schlachtfeld, da kann keine andere Klasse deinem Potential das Wasser reichen.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. September 2008)

Und da liegt der Hund begraben, im moment haben viele Spieler noch die WoW Mentalität im Sinn, einfach vor und druff, wenn ich Guard bekomme dann nur weil ich in einer Gruppe mit bekannten spiele. Im normalen BG siehts da etwas finster aus, also nicht böse sein wenn ich da etwas schwarz sehe.


----------



## Lyyra (18. September 2008)

Niemand ist böse, ich weiß ja was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht mir nicht anders, deshalb hab ich mir ne Gruppe gesucht und mit der Spiel ich immer. Da kann ich sicher sein dass ich mein Guard drauf hab ^^

Und das ist dann meistens auch das aus für die lieben DDs vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imatsor (18. September 2008)

Habe meinen DOK auf lvl 12 (RR 11) und bin total begeistert.
Mann kann förmlich die Angst der ordler riechen wenn sie einem sehen.
Am liebsten knabbere ich die stoffies an, deren fleisch ist so schön zart. 

Was den Focus damage in szenarios betrifft, sehe ich das ehe als "wertschätzung" seitens
ordler. Die wissen halt wo die Gefahr herkommt aber vor Khains Rache rettet sie 
nichtmal der grösste Zerg *g*



Blut und Seelen! Blut und Seelen für Khaine! Mordet für den Blutgott!


----------



## Penina (19. September 2008)

Naja er ist auch sehr leicht zu leveln. Bin nun Level 12 und auch Mobs Lvl 15 etc sind kein Ding. Auch 4 auf einmal hält er mit der richtigen Spielweise
locker durch. 
Gegen andere Spieler war auch bei mir das Problem gegeben dass man im Alleingang nicht weit kommt aber ein sehr guter Supporter für die gesamte Gruppe ist. Also Mister. BOOM BÄNG und Miss Kuck-nur-ich-bin-erster-im-Heal sind hier nicht unbedingt an der sicherern Adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Anfänger diese Genres wirklich keine gute Wahl aber für Leute die sich für den Charakter und seine Spielweise interessieren ein großer Spaßfaktor!


----------



## Stutenandy (20. September 2008)

Jalandir schrieb:


> Schnell auf dich wechseln geht mit F1. Um einiges praktischer als ne freie Stelle auf dem Schlachtfeld finden zum klicken. Zweiter Voteil: Man verliert dadurch sein Gegner Target nicht.



Ich habs über die MX 518 Logitech Maus gelöst, die ja nochmals 3 zusätzliche Tasten überhalb und unterhalb des Scollrads besitzt. Die überhalb des Scrollrads ist für Gegnertargets anvisieren. Die beiden unterhalb des Scrollrads jeweils eine für das nächste freundliche Ziel und eine für mich selber anvisieren...funzt super. Ich bin es eh von WoW so gewohnt, das ich komplett alle wichtigen Angriffe und Heilfähigkeiten nur über Tasten aktiviere, die rund um WASD oder an der Maus liegen.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

Glückwunsch, wenn ich das mit meiner Maus versuchen würde würde sie sich erschießen, aber ein bissl einstellen werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch müssen.


----------



## Havamal (23. September 2008)

Belegt die Maustasten mit Keyboardtasten um auch bei gedrückter rechter Maustaste diese aktivieren zu können!Bei mir klappts wunderbar


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. September 2008)

Hab jetzt auch frisch ein DoK angefangen und Ihn in kürzester Zeit auf Rang7 gebracht. Solospiel ist lachhaft einfach. Bis zum Held alles NP.

Im BG macht der Mix aus Heal und Dmg einen riesen Spaß (1on1 hat man keine Feinde so scheint es).


----------



## HGVermillion (26. September 2008)

Auf den niedrigeren lvls nicht, da stören nur die Tanks, aber ab T2 wirds lustiger, dann bekommen alle erstmal ihre Mörderfähigkeiten, nur der Disciple muss ein kleinwenig warten, und dann mit T3 wirds ausgeglichen, die Tanks halten sehr viel mehr aus, die DDler machen viel mehr schaden, und wir sind halt das Mittelfeld, das relativ zäh ist.


----------



## Dreschflegel (6. Oktober 2008)

Meine Jüngerin ist momentan Level 12, das Prinzip der Klasse ist wirklich genial, endlich mal eine abwechslungsreiche heilfähige Klasse.

Aber meine Frage:
Wenn man später dann beim Schaden und beim Heilen im Mittelfeld liegt, und ja eher als Supporter fungiert, auf was für Werte sollte man da achten? Stärke erhöht ja quasi auch die Heilung durch die heilenden Angriffe, aber Willenskraft wirkt sich ja direkt auf Heilung aus. Und ein Mischmasch aus allen Werten macht woll keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## Akyoshi (17. Oktober 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie du deinen DoK spielen willst, es gibt 2 varianten.

1. Im hinteren Feld Die Heiler beschützen, wenn die Tanks was durchlassen bzw. umlaufen werden und  (Heal Skillung, wegen Hots und so da mann eventuell mal längere Kampfpausen hat)
Equip: 
1.Willenskraft
          2.Widerstand
          3.Stärke 
          4.Resis (Körper/ Ele/ Geist)
Mainhand: Schwert
Offhand: Glücksbringer

2. Mit den Tanks vorne dran. (Nahkampf Skillung, wegen der erhöhten Syle heals die vom Dmg. output abhängig sind)
Equip: 
1.Widerstand
          2.Stärke
          3.Kampfgeschik
          4.Resis (Körper/ Ele/ Geist)
Mainhand: Schwert
Offhant: Schwert

Ich glaub aber auch das es eine große Rolle spielt mit welcher Klasse Heiler mann sich zusammen tut.
*Zelot*: da würd ich auf Heal skillen, da der zelot meines wissens ein starker singel healer ist und der DoK ihn hier bei mit seinen Groupheal sehr gut unterstützen kann.

*Schami*: da würd ich auf Nahkampf skillen, da der Schami schon über einen sehr guten Group heal verfügt und der DoK ihm somit bei den Fokus spitzen unterstützen sollte.


Wobei ich auch sagen muß, die Nahkampfskillung das gräßte Risiko mitsich bringt schnell gefokust zu werden und eine hohe Konzentration fordert den überblick im schlachtgetümmel zu behalten.

In einer SG ist das dann allerdings wieder anders da ist die Nahkampfskillung des Dok eine gern begüßte Fukus unterstützung mit nicht zu verachtenden Heal support für die Nahkämpfer, in einer solchen Gruppe sind die Leute aufeinander eingespielt und assisten sich gegenseitig, Guard, Kick, TS absprache, Taktik usw. das sichert den DoK schonmal eine gewisse überlebens chanze zu.



Das waren soweit meine erfahrungen in Schlachten,

LvL.31 DoK


----------



## pbODW (21. November 2008)

Habe meinen JdK mittlerweile auf Lvl 31 und habe festgestellt, dass er eigentlich je nach Spielweise überall auf dem Schlachtfeld zu Hause ist. Da Stärke eher den Nahkampf und Willenskraft die Heilung unterstützt, muss man sich halt evtl. zwei Rüstungsets zulegen. Wobei momentan meine Stärke irgendwo bei 450 und meine Willenskraft bei knapp 400 liegt, da es ne Menge items mit Stärke und gleichzeitig Willenskraft gibt. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Taktiken kann man sich recht schönne Kombinationen für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche zurechtlegen. Flächsdots mit Erhöhung der Crit-Chance zu kombinieren und gleichzeitig dafür zu sorgen, dass gecrittete Feinde für 5 Sek gegen Heilung immun sind, ist eine ziemlich fiese Kombi fürs RvR, die nur der JdK zu bieten hat.
Die Gruppenheilung und die beiden Schildfähigkeiten machen ihn auf defensiver Seite auch recht brauchbar.
Bei dem Damm-Szenario den eigenen Bombenleger mit einem Schilde zu schützen, wenn er das Pulverfass ablegt ist ne schöne Sache, da er so nicht von jedem Angriff unterbrochen wird. 
Auch wenn die Ordnung ab T3 versuchen wird, den JdK schnellstmöglich aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen, wenn Du in einer Gilde bist oder Stammspieler hast, mit denen Du vernünfitg vorgehen kannst, sind manchmal Strategien möglich, die richtig fies sein können. Ich ziehe z. B öfter mit einem Barbaren los, den ich im Passivziel halte und gleichzeitig mit assist beim Kloppen unsterstütze. In einem Szenario haben wir den Massenzerg über die Flanke umgangen und sind dann von hinten auf die gegnerischen Heiler los. Bevor die Ordnung bedappelt hatte was da eigentlich los war, hatten wir zwo Erzmagier, einen Feuermagier und nen Runenpriester down, da sie alle schön weiter auf das Massengeknüppel weiter vorne fokusiert waren. Bei einem Burgraid auf dem Zugangsweg der Deffer den Ordlern auflauern hat auch was und nichts ist schöner als ein Eisenbrecher, der mich vor lauter Panik direkt vor einen Elfenheiler kickt, passierte mir gestern abend viermal, konnte mein Glück gar nicht fassen, da die kickbacks ansonsten eher nervig sind.
Das setzt aber alles ein vernünftiges Gruppenspiel voraus, dann hat man aber jede Menge Spass.


----------



## Sarios (22. November 2008)

Jo Ich hab mir die Klasse als erstes erstellt, kurz darauf aber dan liegen gelassen zu meinem bedauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab dan ne zeit meinen choosen hochgespielt und nun wieder gewechselt.
Der Jünger ist einfach die Klasse die mir immer gefehlt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist sehr vielseitig und er is relativ schwer zu spielen im gegenzug zu anderen Klassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jedenfall mein Favorit


----------

